# Fishing 23/09/06



## Macka (Jun 10, 2006)

Anyone fishing this Saturday around the Brisbane area, Im keen to try out the new live bait bag I just brought from BCF, it is a ripper. If no one comes up with a better spot I will be trying out at the mouth of the Brisbane river early Saturday leaving from Whytes Island boat ramp ( not sure of the time depends if the Broncos win Friday night)

Regards Macka


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

if, if,IF,

WADDAYA MEAN IF?


----------



## Macka (Jun 10, 2006)

Hey HairyMick, are you with me then or are you gonna divulge a secret spot.


----------

